# What Is This Tool?



## DaveBarbier (Mar 21, 2016)

Hope this is in the right place!

I was given (actually cost me a bottle of wine and a 12 case of bud light) a bunch of tools that belonged to my brother's girlfriend's grandfather who passed away a couple years ago. He was a tool and die maker. There's a lot of cool machining tools like calipers, dial indicators, +30 new endmills, taps, drill bits, etc. as well as hammers, pry bars, pliers, etc. 

In one box was this thing. I think I have an idea what it is but I wanted to know if I'm right. I think it's a tool for measuring the proper distance of small gear meshing. I did some googling but didn't really find anything. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 21, 2016)

looks like a clock gear measuring instrument by the illustration in the last picture.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 21, 2016)

The most complex looking depthing tool for clock or maybe watch cogs. Thats like a tool aholics dream  

Stuart


----------



## DaveBarbier (Mar 22, 2016)

Ah yes, depthing tool. I can see that. I see other styles online but nothing like this. Most seem to be a simple butterfly hinge deal with pins to hold gears. No dials or place to hold indicators. 

Thanks guys


----------



## hman (Mar 22, 2016)

Clickspring posted a series of videos on the forum about a making depthing tool, which may be of interest.  Here's a link to the first:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/medi...-a-pinion-head-depthing-tool-part-1.592/media


----------



## DaveBarbier (Mar 22, 2016)

Haha, I love his videos and they're are what sparked my memory of what this tool could be. Thanks Hman


----------



## mzayd3 (Mar 22, 2016)

DaveBarbier said:


> Haha, I love his videos and they're are what sparked my memory of what this tool could be. Thanks Hman



I love his videos too. They make it look easy enough to think I can do something productive. Lol.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 22, 2016)

If you are going to sell it? Please PM me. I would like to have it. I can use it, thank you, Dave.


----------



## WMello (Mar 22, 2016)

Aparently, they had Google translate at that time.

W


----------

